# A few dumb people ....



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

I read that Chipotle has now banned guns in their restaurants. This is due to a few idiots in a Dallas restaurant who brought in assault rifles to prove a point. Well the point now is that these idiots just added to the list of places we can no longer carry.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I saw that. There's always someone who will go out and screw things up for everyone. It won't be long before other chains follow suit.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

There is always some idiot out there who screws it up for everyone else. Why do some F***tards feel the need to draw attention and be in your face? It's dickheads like this who give ammo for the anti gun polititions (you know, the ones who can pass more laws against guns?) to use against us.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, I know I'm being kinda paranoid (just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get me) but, what better way to get the average Joe to change they're mind on gun issues than by a few anti-gunners going out, buying firearms and do exactly what happened in Chipolte. From what I've seen, anti-gunners are a devious lot.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I bet crooks have got a list of places where customers are not allowed to carry guns, so they can just waltz in and mug them (and help themselves from the till) without fear of getting shot.
If I owned a restaurant I'd tell my customers- "carry, PLEASE!"

Likewise, if I was going out for a meal somewhere I'd prefer eating at a place where all the other diners are packing..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A re-read might be in order.
They didn't outright ban all firearms. They just don't want visible firearms present in their store.
That being said, they still must post 30.06 (in Texas) to ban concealed carry.
Until that happens, I will continue to carry while enjoying my delicious barbacoa burrito.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I think 1 maybe 2 people who know me, know I have a pistol on me. This includes everyone I talk to monthly. People who feel the need to show they have a weapon, I believe are missing the whole point. It is childish, stupid and reveals a much bigger (or should I say smaller) problem of endowment.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Silverback said:


> I think 1 maybe 2 people who know me, know I have a pistol on me. This includes everyone I talk to monthly. People who feel the need to show they have a weapon, I believe are missing the whole point. It is childish, stupid and reveals a much bigger (or should I say smaller) problem of endowment.










"What were you sayin', pilgrim?"


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

That's fine, I banned Chipotle from my bowels years ago.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_"Firearms stand next in importance to the Constitution itself. They are the American peoples liberty teeth.
The very atmosphere of firearms everywhere restrains evil interference - they deserve a place of honor with all that is good." 
- George Washington _


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Silverback said:


> I think 1 maybe 2 people who know me, know I have a pistol on me. This includes everyone I talk to monthly. People who feel the need to show they have a weapon, I believe are missing the whole point. It is childish, stupid and reveals a much bigger (or should I say smaller) problem of endowment.


I agree with this. By showing the firearm to all society you may deter attacks; but just like an combatant targeting an objective... if you see a fixed position and hard defenses you are still going to attack; but identify the area of opportunity.

But then again when in civi's I walk around with a Scottish Claymore on my back and a shirt that says: "I kicked ChucK Norris's Beard Off" and two shoulder holstered rubber-band guns to show people I mean business.

(Note: I didn't actually kick off Chuck Norris's Beard... I am sorry if that comment strikes fear in anyone who feels that his beard could be knocked off by anyone BUT Chuck Norris (or his wife.. if hes married))


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Ok, I know I'm being kinda paranoid (just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get me) but, what better way to get the average Joe to change they're mind on gun issues than by a few anti-gunners going out, buying firearms and do exactly what happened in Chipolte. From what I've seen, anti-gunners are a devious lot.


HMMMMMMMMM. Thats a damn good point.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Armed Iowa said:


> I read that Chipotle has now banned guns in their restaurants. This is due to a few idiots in a Dallas restaurant who brought in assault rifles to prove a point. Well the point now is that these idiots just added to the list of places we can no longer carry.


I liked you post, but calling a rifle an assault rifle like the "lamestream media" do is equally dumb. Assault rifle is full auto. I doubt the patrons had NFA weapons with them


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Whare U work there is a "No conseald weapons" on the front door,but at least most of the guys I work with have a gun in there car! I'm included.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I think the guys walking around with an AR slung over their shoulders need to think a little better. It is usually not about open carry but to show off a weapon and maybe "feel cool" or something. I don't know. It is like the gays that run around and have parades and shit.. Listen, you're gay.. I don't give a shit. You don't have to yell it fromt he rooftops. Same for open carry. Yea, you can open carry. No go shoot some targets or to a parade or something. Stop showing off..

Also, an excellent point was made above. I wouldn't put it past anti gunners to do something like this. It wouldn't surprise me if a mass shooter was anti gun just to get guns off the street.

Now, with all that said. I refuse to do business with anti gun businesses whenever I can. Starbucks and Chipolte Grill are on that list. I will also never spend a dime in Subway again since they stopped selling pork in Europe to cater to the muslims.. Muslims,blacks and gays want to piss and whine on top of protesting and boycotting anyone that doesn't have their beliefs. We need to do the same! Stop giving them your business. I got sick of football players doing whatever they want and get paid millions to do it. I couldn't care less if I watched a game again. It wont bankrupt them but if more and more people would do it. They just might make some changes..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> That's fine, I banned Chipotle from my bowels years ago.


Why? My son live at that place. Is there a reason I need to share with him?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Some folks just can't stand the heat.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I know some states are different, but in Florida a No Firearms sign/policy for a private establishment does not carry weight of law. All they can do is ask you to leave. One exception would be bars, that is a no-no by Florida State Statute.
Of course, they would probably have to pat me down to discover mine.


----------



## jc74 (May 9, 2014)

It's just like those guys walking around with long guns and a video camera who wait for an LEO to respond so they can put it on youtube.
These guys may know their rights but they sure lack common sense or self confidence. If they need a long gun to walk into Chipotle, they need a manhood check.

I'm as Pro2A as you can get but just because i fish doesnt mean i'm going to bring my fishing pole and tackle into Chipotle. These guys seem like they just get a hard on for peoples reactions. "Look at me and my AR"


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

found them, Why am I not surprised they look like these two morons.


----------



## jc74 (May 9, 2014)

Silverback said:


> View attachment 5415
> 
> 
> found them, Why am I not surprised they look like these two morons.


I'm no LEO but would it be considered "threatning" that the Jackwagon on the left is at a Low-Ready position......in F'n Chipotle?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

jc74 said:


> I'm no LEO but would it be considered "threatning" that the Jackwagon on the left is at a Low-Ready position......in F'n Chipotle?


I think he told the lady behind the counter no beans and she didn't listen.....

I bet Qdoba or Baja Fresh doesn't have this problem.... ha.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Car fatalities 33,808.
Gun related homicides 11,000 excluding gang violence and illegal possession 2,200

Just wanted to throw that out there that guns are 200% safer than cars so why are cars so common. Because everyone drives everyone sees a car everyday everyone knows them and their capabilities understanding breeds acceptance. 
Comfort and familiarity are gained through exposure dont open carry dont be surprized gun laws come into effect, if I open carry unlike these two dicks I do it responsibly its better than hiding it like I have a disorder and dont want anyone to know.


----------



## jc74 (May 9, 2014)

I'm sure Florida is like Virginia in that open carry is normal and quite common. I open carry and conceal carry all the time, when i go fishin' at night or just out and about but c'mon. You have to agree that these two carrying long guns at a fast food place, posin for pictures isn't gonna do us any favors.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

jc74 said:


> I'm no LEO but would it be considered "threatning" that the Jackwagon on the left is at a Low-Ready position......in F'n Chipotle?


Absolutely, should have dialed 911 that would have fixed stupid.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

not gonna do us any favors, but they Have that right. We have to take the good with the bad. Its all ONE FIGHT. Sure, they were posing, but, now, a company is making a rule, against GUN OWNERS.
It is the law, whats next, gays are ok, but dont be openly gay?
Guys, we cant be fighting over dumb stuff, they want us to shift focus. Dont fall into the trap.
OUR GUN RIGHTS ARE UNDER ATTACK. ANY LAW, ANY RULE, ANY POLICY THAT HINDERS ANY GUN IS A HUGE STEP TOWARDS GUN CONTROL , which equals gun confiscation, which equals tyranny, and possible gas chamber retirement program.
Now, with that being said, screw chipotle, and their black beans.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Why does any gun loving constitutiona American even question why these men would opne carry. 
Why do you need a thirty round magazine?
Why did Rosa Parks need to sit at the front of the bus?
They have to divide us, to win.
These jackoffs posing for the picture have the right, who are we to deny that right.


----------



## jc74 (May 9, 2014)

Deebo said:


> not gonna do us any favors, but they Have that right. .


I totally agree with you about the right to carry but imagine if you were tryin to just eat dinner with your family and the guy behind your little girl in line had a "knife" out of it's sheath at the ready. It doesn't have to be a gun. My problem is that the guys are being irresponsible.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

There are two stories out there, one about two guys, one about a whole group.
I think it was "posing", and honestly, yes, in the picture that Silverback put up, they are deffinately "looking for attention". Do I think they were silly, and irresponsible, yes, BUT, it is their right. When we limit it, we are just asking for more.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jc74 said:


> I'm sure Florida is like Virginia in that open carry is normal and quite common. I open carry and conceal carry all the time, when i go fishin' at night or just out and about but c'mon. You have to agree that these two carrying long guns at a fast food place, posin for pictures isn't gonna do us any favors.


Open carry is illegal in Florida unless you are going to, or coming from, hunting or fishing. 
So of course we have morons who carry a fishing pole with them so they can open carry. 
The two dudes in the picture look like they have some very low levels of testosterone that they are compensating for.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you ever considered what people like this motive really is? Maybe they are working for the anit gun crowd. I oc I know a lot of others that do. I know of no one that would OC a long gun like that not one even the most hard core of them.
We know aint gun people join forums and pretend to be pro gun and 2nd supports . But if you read what they say they slow try to eat away at gun rights. They are dishonest about their motives . 
I surely would not put it past Obama supporters to pull something like this.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 5423
Even tho they appear to be dolts...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Texas is opne carry only for long arms. Open carry for handguns is illegal. There is a statewide movement over open carry and there are several groups involved. The main group has the act together and works with law enforcement and local communities when they stage a "march" with open carried long arms for the sake of public relations.

There a a few splinter groups who inisist they don't need to make suck consolations and press the issue and push the edge of the public opinion envelope. I agree they aren't obligated to work with communites and LEO's but it's a helluva good idea if you wish to press your agenda forward and gain public favor.

We are a very pro gun state, but putting long arms in the face of the public in this manner will not help acclimate the citizens to seeing open carry nor present the proper message we are trying to advance.

I guess every cause needs it's unfair share of idiots.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Have you ever considered what people like this motive really is? Maybe they are working for the anit gun crowd. I oc I know a lot of others that do. I know of no one that would OC a long gun like that not one even the most hard core of them.
> We know aint gun people join forums and pretend to be pro gun and 2nd supports . But if you read what they say they slow try to eat away at gun rights. They are dishonest about their motives .
> I surely would not put it past Obama supporters to pull something like this.


These are members of Open Carry Texas (think that's the name) and I am pretty sure I recognize one of them.

Ya know, I don't care what the issue is. In your face is in your face. In your face is designed to force a confrontation. That's what happened at both Starbucks and Chipotle. Neither were anti gun until the in your face crowd forced the issue. When the forced issue doesn't go the way they intended, they scream like a banshee. One definition of insanity is doing the same thing over again and expecting different results.

That's kinda like someone posted earlier, the morons with AR's and camera's pushing the issue with LE. Their biggest goal is to post a video stating how cool they are.

smh


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Armed Iowa said:


> I read that Chipotle has now banned guns in their restaurants. This is due to a few idiots in a Dallas restaurant who brought in assault rifles to prove a point. Well the point now is that these idiots just added to the list of places we can no longer carry.


It is people like these that are the biggest threat to the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I had a massive argument with a American pro gun page not long ago...

it was about stupidity like this bringing unwanted negative attention to their movement, I got lines like "its my god given right" and "your Australian you gave up your guns what the **** do you know" also "anti gun liberal" was thrown at me repeatedly by the masses

all this over a similar event the page supported, don't be ignorant to shit like this, it gives anti gun **** wits more ammunition to use against pro gun owners... (I used the same line then too)

not only dose this behavior has to be frowned upon by anti gun wankers but pro firearms ownership has to do the same thing.. work with anti gun wankers to improve support for pro firearms, (by the way those wankers should have been arrested and loose their rifles)


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I know some states are different, but in Florida a No Firearms sign/policy for a private establishment does not carry weight of law. All they can do is ask you to leave. One exception would be bars, that is a no-no by Florida State Statute.
> Of course, they would probably have to pat me down to discover mine.


Here in NC, the signs carry the weight of law. However, Chipotle has not banned guns, they've merely requested that only LEOs bring guns to their stores. As far as I'm concerned, I'll ignore their request. My pistol is always concealed anyway. The fool at Chipotle will learn their lesson the same way Jack In The Box learned theirs.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> (by the way those wankers should have been arrested and loose their rifles)


They broke no law.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> Here in NC, the signs carry the weight of law. However, Chipotle has not banned guns, they've merely requested that only LEOs bring guns to their stores. As far as I'm concerned, I'll ignore their request. My pistol is always concealed anyway. The fool at Chipotle will learn their lesson the same way Jack In The Box learned theirs.


That is good to know since I occasionally visit NC. What should I look for? If there is a sign, is it posted on the entrance door? Clearly displayed?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> They broke no law.


so there is no law about walking onto a fast food joint with a black rifle over your shoulder in tx...

how about displaying firearms in a threatening manner??

I thought Texans were smarter than that?? always thought of them as hard working responsible foke, if this is anything to go by...... (i don't judge a state by the actions of a few, that's why I will never goto California, I will get arrested in seconds... after a argument with a rude pick...)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> so there is no law about walking onto a fast food joint with a black rifle over your shoulder in tx...
> 
> how about displaying firearms in a threatening manner??
> 
> I thought Texans were smarter than that?? always thought of them as hard working responsible foke, if this is anything to go by...... (i don't judge a state by the actions of a few, that's why I will never goto California, I will get arrested in seconds... after a argument with a rude pick...)


Correct, there is no law in Texas forbidding the carry of long arms in plain view. (other than where firearms are prohibited in general)
If an establishment posts a sign restricting firearms, it is illegal to enter there with a long arm.
If no sign exists, but you are asked to leave, it is illegal to refuse.
Kindly provide a legal definition for "in a threatening manner".
We are quite intelligent, and many are good and honest folks.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Correct, there is no law in Texas forbidding the carry of long arms in plain view. (other than where firearms are prohibited in general)
> If an establishment posts a sign restricting firearms, it is illegal to enter there with a long arm.
> If no sign exists, but you are asked to leave, it is illegal to refuse.
> Kindly provide a legal definition for "in a threatening manner".
> We are quite intelligent, and many are good and honest folks.


don't believe there is such a legal definition.... but if someone has a black rifle in their hands (not over shoulder) I would feel threatened...

another story for you, I'm feeling threatened, was at a Maccas (McDonald's) and a probie copper was in line playing with his tazer, this also made me feel threatened, and ready for a aggressive situation 

both I can't do anything about (this event or the one with the cop)

but it should be drilled in, time and a place, everyone should have the oppatuinity to own whatever firearm that floats their boat, but you don't go to a fast food joint showing them off, even a nice open carry hand gun, you don't draw unwanted attention to it, show a few nates or talk about it when asked, you carry it for a reason, a tool for if its needed not a toy to pose with, that's why those wankers need to loose their guns

main reason I say this is I don't have the "right" to own whatever firearm I want


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> so there is no law about walking onto a fast food joint with a black rifle over your shoulder in tx...
> 
> how about displaying firearms in a threatening manner??
> 
> *I thought Texans were smarter than that??* always thought of them as hard working responsible foke, if this is anything to go by...... (i don't judge a state by the actions of a few, that's why I will never goto California, I will get arrested in seconds... after a argument with a rude pick...)


You think there are no stupid people in Texas??? I got news for ya. They are everywhere and breeding like rabbits.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

What Inceptor said.......


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> You think there are no stupid people in Texas??? I got news for ya. They are everywhere and breeding like rabbits.


true, but was expecting less concentration compared to you know California


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> true, but was expecting less concentration compared to you know California


That is where many are moving from.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> That is where many are moving from.


ouch....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> That is where many are moving from.


Sad, but all too true. and they're bringing their liberal stink with them. Like locusts, they've ruined their original home and must now seek out new bastions of sanity to ravage.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I do not need a law to tell me that carrying around my AK around in public is stupid. That is why we have so many stupid laws they attempt to outlaw stupid.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> don't believe there is such a legal definition.... but if someone has a black rifle in their hands (not over shoulder) I would feel threatened...


Quite right, there is no legal definition. That's why I asked. To show you that it is only an arbitrary and subjective opinion, yet you want to enforce it by law. In Texas, the legal phrase is "in a manner calculated to alarm". Officers often stretch this to cover any time anyone gets alarmed, which is completely unfair.
You mention that any open carry would be unwise. Do you hold this same opinion toward police officers, or do you grant those also fallible humans a pass because you assume they are better trained and safer? Though your worry over an officer holding a taser would lead us to believe you don't trust that their training is sufficient. Did the officer with the taser only "alarm" you after he drew the device, or prior to, simply because you could see his firearm?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Quite right, there is no legal definition. That's why I asked. To show you that it is only an arbitrary and subjective opinion, yet you want to enforce it by law. In Texas, the legal phrase is "in a manner calculated to alarm". Officers often stretch this to cover any time anyone gets alarmed, which is completely unfair.
> You mention that any open carry would be unwise. Do you hold this same opinion toward police officers, or do you grant those also fallible humans a pass because you assume they are better trained and safer? Though your worry over an officer holding a taser would lead us to believe you don't trust that their training is sufficient. Did the officer with the taser only "alarm" you after he drew the device, or prior to, simply because you could see his firearm?


yes, police officers open carrying rifles is a no no (a really really big no no)

hand guns, all for it, they sit on a belt, don't draw unwanted attention to the fact by playing with it

but to explain my logic, and why a probie playing with a "toy" that is classed as a weapon, is a worrying situation, same with a civi walking around with a black rifle....

if I was sitting in a line at a fast food joint, you standing behind me, and I was "fiddling" with a holstered hand gun, would you not be alarmed??? and be ready for a conflict?? or is that such a common sight that its not alarming for you??

firearms, tazers etc are weapons/tools of a trade, not toys, how is that not a hard concept to get??


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> yes, police officers open carrying rifles is a no no (a really really big no no)
> 
> hand guns, all for it, they sit on a belt, don't draw unwanted attention to the fact by playing with it
> 
> ...


It's strange, to me at least, that you fear an officer with a rifle visible, but not one with a handgun visible.

If a gun, any gun, is in sight, I assume code yellow. Calm, cool, collected, but keenly observant. If the gun is a holstered handgun, I tend to ignore it. If the holstered handgun clears leather, I jump to orange. Focus is now given directly to the handler and their firearm. I don't immediately panic, start worrying if they will shoot up the place, or call the emergency number. As of yet, they've done nothing wrong. The only time "fiddling" would ever bother me is when myself of others start getting swept by the dangerous end.
Firearms are a common sight in Texas. I would guess that this makes me less nervous, and less prone to alarm, than someone from another state/country where that wasn't true for them.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

kauboy, the reason I am more concerned is its not common place to see cops with ar's unless there is a "red alert" situation that make sense??


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

who cares Chipotle sucks anyway, Moe's is better and you don't pay for everything you get IE chips and salsa.


MOLON LABE


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't understand what the problem is. They have the right to do that. What if they aren't of age to carry/own hand guns (i think that is stupid to a degree). If they have the right then it sould be a problem and there shouldn't have been an issue in the first place.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> kauboy, the reason I am more concerned is its not common place to see cops with ar's unless there is a "red alert" situation that make sense??


Kinda, but are you concerned because they have a rifle, or are you concerned about the *reason* they have a rifle?
If the first, that is somewhat inconsistent.
If the latter, that is entirely reasonable, but not related to the topic's discussion of whether it is ok to have a firearm carried openly. There doesn't always have to be a reason.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Kinda, but are you concerned because they have a rifle, or are you concerned about the *reason* they have a rifle?
> If the first, that is somewhat inconsistent.
> If the latter, that is entirely reasonable, but not related to the topic's discussion of whether it is ok to have a firearm carried openly. There doesn't always have to be a reason.


if you have a hunting rifle slung, the assumed reason is your going hunting (example)

and yes the concern is the reason, the fact they have one I dont really care, but why?? why are you walking around with such a rifle in such a place...

and yes the reason is more the concern and it should be, I can understand side arms, concept suits and works, I can't understand why someone would randomly walk around town with a rifle designed and build for defense, (if you take a black rifle hunting, in my opinion (that doesn't really count) you're a wanker)

same goes with cops, I can understand the ar15 but I know when they are carrying it, some dick is shooting up the place, or the situation is deadly


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> if you have a hunting rifle slung, the assumed reason is your going hunting (example)
> 
> and yes the concern is the reason, the fact they have one I dont really care, but why?? why are you walking around with such a rifle in such a place...
> 
> ...


Before throwing around names, go hog hunting with an AR.

I'd certainly argue that the handgun is built for the exact same reason, for defense. Do you think we carry concealed offensive sidearms here?
I'll never understand the fear of the gun, regardless of its type. A gun is a gun. Until it is used to apply unlawful force against someone, it deserves a pass.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't fear guns, I fear stupid


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

to remove any assumption about me and firearms I'm pro gun ownership with zero restrictions

I don't fear them, and last time I hunted a pig was with a old 308, very common pass time to hunt pigs in a land where black rifles are illegal and gives you instant jail time.... 

and side arms are side arms, just as deadly but... this difference of opinion can just be put down in differences in society.... just keep in mind your goodie too shoes leaders want the same restrictions on your firearms as what we have here, events like this article create the same pattern of events that caused the public to accept the law changes, I can't own a pistol with a capacity of more than 10 rounds and a caliber larger than a .40


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> to remove any assumption about me and firearms I'm pro gun ownership with zero restrictions
> 
> I don't fear them, and last time I hunted a pig was with a old 308, very common pass time to hunt pigs in a land where black rifles are illegal and gives you instant jail time....
> 
> and side arms are side arms, just as deadly but... this difference of opinion can just be put down in differences in society.... just keep in mind your goodie too shoes leaders want the same restrictions on your firearms as what we have here, events like this article create the same pattern of events that caused the public to accept the law changes, I can't own a pistol with a capacity of more than 10 rounds and a caliber larger than a .40


It's always tragic to hear of such restrictive, and quite frankly, pointless gun laws from other countries.
You can use a .308, which is about 5x more powerful than the 5.56 from an "evil black rifle".
You can't have an 11th round in your magazine, because we all know that 11th round is the dangerous one.
You can't have anything larger than a .40 caliber, but you could use the FiveSeven, which fires a 5.7mm rifle round from a pistol.
Lawmakers... geniuses, right?

I can't agree that events like this lead to any kind of restrictions by lawmakers. No law was broken, no persons were harmed.
What does lead to restrictions are the multiple acts by mentally unstable individuals who acquired firearms indirectly, and used them against innocent people in a place where firearms are supposedly restricted... enforced by a sign. :???:
We always get to hear about the bad incidents, but nobody ever highlights the events where a citizen, legally carrying a firearm, prevented a tragedy with said firearm.
That would destroy the narrative that the inanimate object is inherently bad, and must be heavily regulated, restricted, or banned outright.

I'm not familiar with your history, so I can't be certain of this, but I don't believe your country was founded with the belief that the people should always possess the means to overthrow tyranny. Our establishing document demands that the government we put in place respect and honor our pre-existing right to self defense with arms. Our founders knew, based on their own experiences, that an unarmed population could be forced to do anything, and become nothing but slaves.
We hold dearly the right to keep and bear arms. Our forefathers meant for us to keep them, and if the need ever arose again, to use them.
Our need to use them will come the day they try to take them.
If your country is any indication, they will try slowly... but their goal never waivers, and our resolve to stop them can't either.


----------



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

These idiots remind me of one of my favorite sayings: Just because you're right, doesn't mean you're not an asshole. 

Going out of your way to stir things up just because you "should be able to" doesn't help anyone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FFARL said:


> These idiots remind me of one of my favorite sayings: Just because you're right, doesn't mean you're not an asshole.
> 
> Going out of your way to stir things up just because you "should be able to" doesn't help anyone.


No doubt.

I carry a concealed handgun. Sometimes, more than one. Why? Because I expect no trouble, but people behave outside of expectations, sometimes.

A rifle is not for personal protection, so is there any good reason to carry it when not hunting and not in battle? Nope. Plain and simple, nope.

Would I be worried that those bozos were going to attempt a robbery? Nope. On the other hand, I think there is reasonable concern for an accidental discharge.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Let's get to the real issue here...
The food at that place sucks!! Moe's Southwest Grill is sooo much better!


----------



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

I rather like Chipotle. I mean it's not haute cuisine or anything, but it's fast and fresh.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

FFARL said:


> I rather like Chipotle. I mean it's not haute cuisine or anything, but it's fast and fresh.


Your poor taste is well documented. hehe


----------



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

Watch it, woman. I'm sure your area's idea of a "Southwest Grill" is fantastic. Lol.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> It's always tragic to hear of such restrictive, and quite frankly, pointless gun laws from other countries.
> You can use a .308, which is about 5x more powerful than the 5.56 from an "evil black rifle".
> You can't have an 11th round in your magazine, because we all know that 11th round is the dangerous one.
> You can't have anything larger than a .40 caliber, but you could use the FiveSeven, which fires a 5.7mm rifle round from a pistol.
> ...


Australia was founded as a prison settlement....

and I support the right to own whatever firearm I want (new Zealand, my birth place, after the same events, you can own whatever firearm you want, there are restrictions like you can't "use" some of them  )


----------

